# ADA Amazonia substrate advice



## Aron_Dip (26 Oct 2012)

Hi guys iv recently purchased some ADA Amazonia substrate from TGM ... Would you recommend adatives?? If so which 

Cheers guys


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (26 Oct 2012)

Nop, just use that, ADA aquasoil has what you need to get you going, along with EI dosed ferts and a good co2 level.

Cheers,


----------

